# Rats and dreadlocks, heh.



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

So, yesterday at work I got dreadlocks. 

Curly (as seen in my videos I posted in the "Meet My Rat" section loves to hang out on my head. 

He has also decided that he really, really likes to eat dreadlocks. 

Anyone know of a way that I can stop this??? Haha


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have no idea. lol, but thats funny! xD


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

hehe, that *is* funny. 

Maybe bitter apple spray? From the cat part of the pet store?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

lol bless him


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hah! He's trying to clean your head of all that icky mess that suddenly appeared. It doesn't smell like your hair, it doesn't feel like YOUR hair, it MUST be groomed and stolen OFF your head XDD

That is just too cute.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL!

Mine tries to take off my acrylic nails, when I get them - he knows they're not REALLY me!

Also, whenever I have had anything on my body bandaged, both Gregor and Gus have tried to "break me out" of my bandages. (I am, of course, flattered, because I know that if THEY had bandages, they would consider it a supreme act of love if I removed the annoying wrappings.)

How long are the dreadlocks? Getting shorter because of nibbling?


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a double mohawk that I spike with soap. The rats always try to eat it.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

It's shoulder length, and 99% of it is human extension hair. It still smells vaguely of perm solution, and now it smells like beeswax.

I'm stuck with them for at least the next year, when I can detangle everything that wasn't permed. 

I'll just have to wear them higher up with the kids are on me, heh.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Awww! Everybody's getting groomed! I wonder if soap and hair products taste good to rats?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Poppy was trying to take my hair clips out last night


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Odin likes to play with my hair occasionally and groom it.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

they are tryin to clean you OR they think its a rope toy!!!!

=]


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

just as well i dont put anything in my hair except shampoo & conditioner... my girls like to hide in my frizzy mop!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

what if you got beads or something in your hair more productive to chew on? they probably just know it's not you and have decided it's okay to munch on, lol. good luck with that.


----------

